# Repair stands for cargo & heavier bikes?



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't ever had a repair stand. I was looking into getting one since flipping the cargo bike upside down is not the easiest thing in the world to do but then cargo bikes are heavier and I have a Pugsley also.
So does this require a better stand? What do you guys use when you work on your cargo bikes?

Folding is better than not for the space we have(2 stall garage with both vehicle spaces used by vehicles) and all our bikes hang from hooks or are parked along walls(my 2 heavy previously mentioned bikes).

Was thinking the Park Tool 10 but wasn't sure of the ability for heavy or awkwardly weighted bikes(cargo heavier in the rear).
Advice?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a folding stand that I've used for years with all my bike repairs. However, I do not think it would adequately hold my Transport without tipping over (or worse yet, break). So far, when I've done work on the brakes and drivetrain, I have supported the bike on the center stand and a support on the rear part of the frame (bumper). If needing to do wheel removal, I've jacked the rear of the bike up high using tie down strap(s) from the ceiling, again, on to the bumper area. 

Just a side, I decided to weigh my Trek the other day as I carried 40lb of car parts home from NAPA. Found out my Trek weighs 56 lbs. WOW, that's more than double my Turner trail bike. As I keep saying, paying my dues so that weekend trail rides are that much more fun and easier. 

Anyway, hope this helps, I know it doesn't directly answer your question.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I would be curious as to what they weigh. Seems about as heavy as my pugs but without the road friction of fattie tires, between both those bikes, my Salsa Casseroll feels like a CF road machine! Build the engine, right?!

My DIY repair stand currently:







No idea why my transport pics always end up sideways?! Nothing else ever does on MTBR that I upload. Weird.

I have these huge tinker toy things that have rods and spools. I made one just tall enough to place under the back bumper to lift the rear tire off the ground for der adjustments. Not much loft possible past what that and my stock kickstand can muster together though.

What is the word on the DIY kickstand, gmats? I haven't heard from Haulin Colin about the RJ modified tester yet.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> My DIY repair stand currently:
> View attachment 804317
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the method I use, just not with the tinker toy thingies.

Regarding the center stand, that's been put on the back burner with other projects taking priority again. I'll revisit that one some time soon I hope. When I do come up with something, I'll be sure and post it up and perhaps make it available to others.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had good luck hanging my bike. I have some rachet straps hanging from my attic entrance. Otherwise I think building a stand out of 4x4 lumber wood be good. I also hang my bikes from a tree outsde from time to time.
I wish I had some giant tinker toys.


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Park PCS-4 and it holds my Dummy just fine. It only works if you clamp on the diagonal tube behind the seat tube, otherwise there is too much weight in the rear. Heres a crappy picture from when I was building it up.


----------



## antload (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this is expensive and non-folding, but it's the *only* stand to get for heavy bikes - counter-weighted vertical clamp arm adjustability allows attachment while bike is on the ground. Pure pleasure.
Clamp & Workstands | EVT


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

antload said:


> I know this is expensive and non-folding, but it's the *only* stand to get for heavy bikes - counter-weighted vertical clamp arm adjustability allows attachment while bike is on the ground. Pure pleasure.
> Clamp & Workstands | EVT


Wow, nice stuff! Way more than I can afford but sure looks great!!! This belongs in Tooltime.


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

I use a Park Tool PRS-25, and have to say I have no issues so far with it. Clamping the Dummy to the seat post as shown in the pic. I haven't received my racks and bags yet, but hopefully that won't screw up the balance too much. Of course it is a bit of strengt excercise to lift this bike up with one hand and close the clamp with the other, but once it is fastened, the clamp keeps it very secure. I had a cheap workstand before this one, and that was not a very good solution for such a heavy bike.


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*Garage Gator GGR125 125-Pound Capacity Residential Motorized Storage System for $139*

Just a suggestion for Nakedbabytoes
Hello, I think the best solution would be for you because you have a garage and you do not have much space in the garage is an electric winch that can be installed on the ceiling of the garage without preventing the door open . I found this model on Amazon easy to install and will not force to remove a bike for repairs,adjust derailleur and changing tire etc...
Sorry fo my english lol

Garage Gator GGR125 125-Pound Capacity Residential Motorized Storage System - Amazon.com

Garage Gator / Garage Gorilla - YouTube
Garage Gator Storage Solutions Information - YouTube
HOW TO INSTALL THE GARAGE GATOR GGR125 UNIT - YouTube
Garage ceiling install of the Garage Gator and a HO 4x8 train table - YouTube

Or this that you install on the side of the wall.
1/2 Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Crane $79.99
Pickup Truck Crane - 1/2 Ton Capacity
My cheap pickup truck crane (Under $100 harbor freight model 1647) - YouTube

Thanks


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an Ultimate stand that I've used for many years now and it works fine as long as I'm careful to place the folding legs correctly, with one leg directly under the bike, perpendicular to it. Otherwise it all falls over. Great stand that folds small, and is mega stable with regular bikes. I think the company went under a couple years ago or was bought out or something so don't know if the stands are still available. Haven't paid attention to stands for a long time but the Ultimate design was way better than any other portable design when I got mine.


----------



## jokerjacket (Sep 20, 2010)

Old post, but I'm wondering if anyone considered using Motocross dirtbike stands for heavy cargo bikes.

Something like this maybe:

https://www.discountramps.com/dirtbike-stand/p/MX-STAND-2/


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I have used a Wrench Force folding stand for 2 decades. When I built up my Big Fat Dummy, it wasn't very stable. I kept the upper portion of the Wrench Force stand, and welded up a wall-mount bracket to replace the folding legs. That stand now holds our tandem when not in use (for wrenching), and it's much more stable than any floor-mounted stand for the cargo bike.

Just my $0.02...I won't buy another floor mount stand for my needs. If & when I have to replace mine, I'll buy a wall-mount stand.

Craig


----------

